

Hacking isn't always helping - inglesp
http://tommorris.org/posts/8798

======
scotthtaylor
A bit of pressure on #FloodHack to come up with something useful tomorrow.

------
ilaksh
I think the trick to debugging political problems is to remove the politics
and focus on the technical problem. Meaning technical in a general sense, not
necessarily high tech. Then it gets down to resources. And it helps to analyze
real physical resources separately from financial resources. For example, do
enough sandbags or staff or volunteers actually exist within a reasonable
area? I think you have to look at these situations and question the nature of
money and how we use it. And obviously the structures being more about people
than problems and science and technology is an outdated paradigm.

